# can corn snakes and rabbits share.....



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

............the same substrate type?

I've just been cleaning out the rabbits and putting in their new bedding, woodshavings from Pets at Home, and couldn't help but notice that there was a lot less dust (hardly any) in the air compared to when I clean the snakes and give them a new bedding of Aspen.

Does anybody use the woodshavings designated for rabbits, hamsters, gerbils, mice and rats for their snakes? Does anybody strongly recommend NOT using it? It says it is made from selected softwood timbers from sustainable forests!

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

The use of pine shavings for any small animal is a subject area which is hotly debated. Personally, I won't allow them anywhere near my animals as I feel the evidence of the phenols causing liver damage in small animals is quite compelling.

Some details (mainly referring to small animals and humans): Respiratory Toxicity of Cedar and Pine Wood

Some information from a more reptile point of view: More On the Use of Pine in Captive Environments

I use a bedding called Aubiose for my snakes - it's made from hemp, and does not contain the same phenols as softwood shavings do. This is quite widely available, cheap, and suitable for your rabbits too


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

none of mine get woodshavings - since a couple of sick rats years ago got me & my vet researching - but the snakes and bunnies do share the aspen! 

i agree on the dust though, and tend to 'violence' it outside for a while before it goes into anybody's house 

used to use aubiose too, before i moved house... haven't found a supplier round here yet.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Megazorb is also a good one for the snakes and furries to share - look at horse feed merchants...

Looks like this (scuse the snake!)


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Ally said:


> Megazorb is also a good one for the snakes and furries to share - look at horse feed merchants...


You know I use megazorb for all my rodents, but had never thought about using it on the snakes. Might try it when I've run out of auboise ... mind you, a bale of auboise lasts so long it'll be a while before I run out of that!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can buy Aubiose or Megazorb within a 5 mile radius of Eltham?


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Just to let you know that I found a supplier of Aubiose and Megazorb, only a 5 minute drive from mine, at stables I never knew existed. I decided on the Aubiose and all of my adult corns and the rabbits (Fudge and Smudge) were given a fresh bedding of this over the weekend. They are all now part of a woodshave free zone". Thank-you for pointing me in the right direction.

Ally/Amanda - How are the babies doing?

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye my corn has sawdust woodshavings loves digging in it!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah i suppose though as long as it doesnt contain ceadar as its poisonous to all reptiles. when i read the headder, i though it was going to say can they share the same tank.
best regards,dan


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Ally/Amanda - How are the babies doing?


Hi Patrick... snakeybabes are both doing great - calm, greedy & both shed last week. Me howver not so good- broke my right wrist . Bored and can't do much...


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

oooouuuucccchhhhh !!!:sad:

Glad to hear the babies are doing well and I hope their mummy will be feeling better soon. 

Dare I ask how you did it ?


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> oooouuuucccchhhhh !!!:sad:
> 
> Glad to hear the babies are doing well and I hope their mummy will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Dare I ask how you did it ?


typing tricky.... short version..... walked these










up here










first ones got scared by gunshot... pulled me over onto pointybits of second one! not too bad really, not hurting, just making life tricky!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Is that your back garden?

I've had greyhounds cause me a lot of pain in the past......... at Walthamstow, Romford and Wimbledon, to name but a few places. Are they adopted ex-racers? A very worthy thing to do and something I would like to do myself when I retire to France. Do they, other than trying to pull you over the edge of cliffs, make good pets?

If they lived near me, in South-East London, they'd soon get used to the sound of shotguns!!!??
:lol2:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

lol... the astroturf (got fed up of cleaning mud off paws after they'd turned rhe lawn into a racetrack) is my back garden, which is halfway down the hill in the other pic. the only reason they pulled me over is that we have 4 now and i was holding 3 whilst my oh cleaned up after them... 14 stone on 12 legs v. 8 stone on 2 legs..... 

they are ex racers and make adorable pets - they're normally very gentle!!! sleep most of the day, very lazy, affectionate and don't need much exercise. eat quite a lot though, and won't scare off burglars!! also just as addictive as snakies so only 1 is not possible


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

What were their racing names so I can look them up in my little red book and see if they owe me any money!


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> What were their racing names so I can look them up in my little red book and see if they owe me any money!


mg: hmmmmmm... must've banged my head too.... can't seem to remember... :whistling2:

erm... if you were ever unfortunate enough to back them, chances are you lost money :Na_Na_Na_Na: if so, they're very sorry  and offer all their worldy possessions (big pile of chewed up toys) in recompense 

bryn was tullerboy prince, badger was umera always, havent actually checked up on the other two's earmarks!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Just to let you know that I found a supplier of Ally/Amanda - How are the babies doing?
> 
> Cheers,
> Patrick.


Yeah, good!
Eating me out of house and home...


----------

